# Joke



## applejuice (Mar 14, 2013)

Adam was walking around the garden of Eden feeling very lonely, so God asked him, “What is wrong with you?”

Adam said he didn’t have anyone to talk to.

God said that he was going to make Adam a companion and that it would be a woman.

He said, “This person will gather food for you, cook for you, when you discover clothing, she’ll wash it for you. She will always agree with every decision you make. She will bear your children and never ask you to get up in the middle of the night to take care of them. She will not nag you, and will always be the first to admit she was wrong when you’ve had a disagreement. She will never have a headache, and will freely give you love and passion whenever you need it.”

Adam asked God, “What will a woman like this cost?”

God replied, “An arm and a leg.”

Then Adam asked, “What can I get for a rib?”


----------



## stringmusic (Mar 14, 2013)

applejuice said:


> Adam was walking around the garden of Eden feeling very lonely, so God asked him, “What is wrong with you?”
> 
> Adam said he didn’t have anyone to talk to.
> 
> ...


----------



## JB0704 (Mar 14, 2013)

Good stuff!  Hadn't heard that'n.


----------



## oops1 (Mar 14, 2013)

Gonna send that to my pastor .. Good un!!


----------



## mtnwoman (Mar 14, 2013)




----------

